# I Think This Will Be Huge . . .



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

At less than $200, this is a game changer. I think Raymarine has something similar also:


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got it. Works exactly as advertised. I put mine on my electric trolling motor as a second transducer. It works nicely with the Navionics app. Now I can splitscreen downscan, sidescan and use the iPad for mapping/sonar or bring the iPad or phone to the stern. No more stiff neck trying to read the gps/plotter and watch rods at the same time.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Apparently there are waterproof cases for iPads and some universal mounts for iPad/Tablet/Phone use on the boat. Click it in, fish, go home, take it out.

Thanks for the review Mike.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I use something similar. However it does not have Navionics. I use the Deeper fish finder. They make a mount to mount it to the boat. I do not use it mounted to the boat. Or It is castable. I keep it tied to a medium/heavy spinning setup. I mostly fish the Muskingum River. I can anchor above the area I am wanting to fish and just let it drift away from the boat. This is great for checking a stretch of river or an eddy without running the boat through the hole.I bought a cheap 11" tablet to use with it. Technolegy is getting crazy!


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have one of these and I love it!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Pretty cool. Thanks for posting the video. Makes you wonder what tech will be available in 20 years. It won't be long until people are trolling with drones and flying their fish back home to them.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Buick Riviera said:


> At less than $200, this is a game changer. I think Raymarine has something similar also:


I have the Deeper version as well for when I used to be stuck on the shore!! Your're more than welcome to try it out if you like.


----------

